
Need recommendations for a markdown/syntax-based editor for creating flowcharts - clodal
Hi, has anyone come across a markdown&#x2F;syntax-based online web editor for creating flow charts? I remember using one that had a brown color scheme and had a tutorial talking about pirates and stuff. That was really good for me, but i can&#x27;t remember the name. Hope maybe someone here may know about it?
======
100ideas
Perhaps one of these?

\- [https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/](https://knsv.github.io/mermaid/) \-
[http://flowchart.js.org](http://flowchart.js.org) \-
[https://code2flow.com/app](https://code2flow.com/app) (non-markdown dsl)

